# ANyone know?



## Millerlite (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone know of anyone selling mountain tortoises? I'm looking for either black or brown, i found a few brown ones on kingsnake, but no black ones, any ideas?


----------



## bettinge (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is a brown one! LLLReptile are easy to deal with and can be trusted. They might not be the cheepest, but I have been happy with the quality of their animals.
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...d-turtles/-/burmese-brown-mountain-tortoises/


----------



## sendie (Apr 30, 2009)

I got both of my black ones from Vic Morgan in Florida, he lists sometimes on Kingsnake classifieds. I have his phone number also if you want to pm me for it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2009)

Vic Morgan in Florida always has them for sale. He advertises on Kingsnake.

Yvonne


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 30, 2009)

I sent vic morgan an email yesterday, I talked with him a while back ago about torts, i'm just waiting for a reply, I will just call him. Vic Morgan is probably they guy i would want to buy from, since he is known for emy's and has a good rep. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> I sent vic morgan an email yesterday, I talked with him a while back ago about torts, i'm just waiting for a reply, I will just call him. Vic Morgan is probably they guy i would want to buy from, since he is known for emy's and has a good rep. Thanks everyone!



He is notoriously hard to get in touch with. I would continue to "hound" him. I bought one baby from him quite a few years ago...one with split scutes on her carapace. She's growing nicely and I'm happy with her. Her name is VicMorgan! She weighs about 30lbs now and laid her first clutch of eggs last year.

The only complaint I have about Vic is he will never give me a direct answer when I ask him if he incubates the eggs for male or if he incubates for female. As it turned out, the one I bought was female. But he would never say.

Yvonne


----------



## chadk (Apr 30, 2009)

Try here:

http://pacificnorthwestturtleworks.web.officelive.com/ProductSales.aspx


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to shoot an email to pacificnorthwest, has anyone bought from them?

Also Yvonne i remember talking to him a few years ago, maybe 2 years ago, he would answer my questions, but like you said very brief answers. 

Thank you both for the help. Much appreciated. ANy other places would be great, or any other info.


----------



## PNWTurtleworks (Jul 1, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> Anyone know of anyone selling mountain tortoises? I'm looking for either black or brown, i found a few brown ones on kingsnake, but no black ones, any ideas?



We have the black manouria emys phayrei. Hatched in October '08. Very healthy, eating well and growing ...$350 each or 2 for $600. Contact [email protected] (please put "phayrei inquiry" in suject line)


----------

